# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] προβλημα στο tuner σε radio cd sony cdx-gt212

## savasga

εχω ενα radio cd sony cdx-gt212 το οποιο παρουσιαζει το εξης προβλημα στο ραδιοφωνο: βαζω μπρος το αυτοκινητο και αυτοματα ανοιγει το radio cd στο tuner .........για 2-3 min ολοι οι σταθμοι δουλευουν κανονικα χωρις παρασιτα  ........μετα αρχιζουν τα οργανα (παρασιτα σε ολους τους σταθμους ειτε σε αυτους που ειναι στη μνημη ειτε σ'αυτους που πιανω χειροκινητα ).......το εβγαλα το ανοιξα και με οπτικο ελεγχο (στους πυκνωτες κυριως ) ολα φαινονται καλα.......ξεσυνδεω την κεραια ...χανεται τελειως το σημα των σταθμων την ξανασυνδεω επανερχεται το σημα με παρασιτα.......το καλωδιο της κεραιας ειναι ενταξει 
τι μπορει να φταιει για να μπορεσω να το ελεγξω;
ευχαριστω.

----------


## savasga

κανεις δεν εχει καποια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει;

----------


## savasga

καμια βοηθεια;

----------


## STALKER IX

Σαββα το πρωτο που θα εκανα ειναι να αφαιρεσω το μηχανημα απο την βαση του και να κουνησω λιγο τις φισες να δω τι συμπεριφορα του ,βαλε και σιντι για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχει παρασιτα μετα απο καποια ωρα.γενικα ψαξτο λιγο μπας και εντοπισεις κατι..
Επομενο βημα ειναι να το βγαλεις και να το δοκιμασεις εκτος αυτοκινητου για να εχεις περισσοτερα 
συμπερασματα.

----------


## xsterg

δοκιμασε το με τροφοδοτικο εργαστηριου που εισαι βεβαιος οτι ειναι σταθεροποιημενο και λειτουργει καλα. 
επίσης καλο ειναι να μας πεις για το ποιο αυτοκινητο προκειται. αν ειναι παλιο τοτε μπορει να εχει και αλλης φυσεως ηλεκτρολογικα προβληματα. μια ενδειξη θα μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε εαν εβαζες ενα διαφορετικο ραδιο αντι για αυτο. καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα θα καταλαβαιναμε πολλα.

----------


## savasga

καταρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.......
το εχω βγαλει απο την βαση του ,το ανοιξα,το ελεγξα εσωτερικα οπτικως ,ξαναεκανα καποιες κολλησεις που μπορουσα να κανω αλλα αυτο το χαβα του........το αυτοκινητο ειναι ενα getz του 93........οσο για δοκιμη με καποιο αλλο ραδιο αγορασα ενα καινουριο το οποιο λειτουργει αψογα
ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## xsterg

getz του 93 εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν υπαρχει. τοσο παλια δεν εβγαινε το μοντελο αυτο. 
τωρα για αν λειτουργει καλα το νεο μαλλον το παλιο εχει καποιο προβλημα. το δοκιμασες με ενα εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο για να δεις οτι ειναι οκ?

----------


## savasga

εχεις δικιο getz του 2003 ειναι......οπως ειπα εβαλα ενα απλο ραδιο με usb και παιζει αψογα στο αυτοκινητο
οσο για δοκιμη με εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο δεν εκανα δοκιμη γιατι απλα δεν εχω τετοιο τροφοδοτικο

----------

